# Female dog with clear discharge from genitals



## bugmankeith (May 3, 2013)

My Sisters 4 year old spayed Pomeranian suddenly had some clear discharge from her genital as she was urinating. She has been licking and wiping the area all week and humping her toys. She had just gotten groomed so the humping might just be now she has feeling back there instead of all that long hair in the way. been nearly a year and her hair was long and matted so she got shaved. The groomer mentioned that in female dogs the vaginal area must be kept clean and groomed to prevent infection, my sister was never told this.

The dog had been having diarrhea on and off but they think its because she gets into all sorts of people food she's not supposed to and improves when she isn't eating people food.

Money is very tight so they only want to bring her in if they have to.

So far its been almost a week and no more discharge.


----------



## Formerphobe (May 3, 2013)

Could be any one of a number of things.  Taking her to see her regular veterinarian would be the best bet as even the veterinarians who read this forum don't have crystal balls to diagnose her over the internet.  
In long haired breeds it is definitely important to assist them with personal hygiene.  Part of good pet ownership is researching the needs of the breed before taking it home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Entomancer (May 4, 2013)

Or it could be that your sister's dog is a horribly inbred genetic nightmare, which is being manifested by physiological abnormalities.


----------



## Insektzuchen (May 11, 2013)

A female Pomeranian that's been spayed shouldn't be humping it's toys.  Period.  Lol.  But as long as the discharge is clear it doesn't sound like an infection.  The diarrhea can be fixed by having her lick a little Pepto Bismal off your fingertip.  If the discharge and diarrhea have stopped, then taking her to a vet now would be sort of a waste.  But if the finances weren't tight, you should always go to a vet with things like this.  And posting the question on an invertebrate forum seems a little misplaced.  Try a Pomeranian Internet forum.  There probably is one.

Update:  www.pomeranianplace.com has a forum that allows you to ask other Pom Pom (their expression not mine) owners and vets about health questions pertinent to this breed.  Good luck.

Cheers.


----------



## bugmankeith (May 11, 2013)

Insektzuchen said:


> A female Pomeranian that's been spayed shouldn't be humping it's toys.  Period.  Lol.  But as long as the discharge is clear it doesn't sound like an infection.  The diarrhea can be fixed by having her lick a little Pepto Bismal off your fingertip.  If the discharge and diarrhea have stopped, then taking her to a vet now would be sort of a waste.  But if the finances weren't tight, you should always go to a vet with things like this.  And posting the question on an invertebrate forum seems a little misplaced.  Try a Pomeranian Internet forum.  There probably is one.
> 
> Update:  www.pomeranianplace.com has a forum that allows you to ask other Pom Pom (their expression not mine) owners and vets about health questions pertinent to this breed.  Good luck.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you for the forum. I'm happy to say both signs have vanished!


----------

